# I helped!



## Mike902 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow!

A friend online was suicidal today.
After a couple hours of talking, I actually had her feeling better, and saying that she'd talk to her therapist. An hour later, she got back on, and thanked me for saving her.


----------



## Halo (Aug 11, 2008)

That really must be a good feeling, Mike 

It is great when you are able to help out a friend in need.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah that is great. Glad she is feeling better


----------

